# Theatre



## kloegman (Dec 4, 2008)

Are there any English speaking theatre groups in the Costa del Sol area?
Also, what is there in the way of ex-pat community goups? Many thanks !!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kloegman said:


> Are there any English speaking theatre groups in the Costa del Sol area?
> Also, what is there in the way of ex-pat community goups? Many thanks !!


I dont know for sure what there is here but I would imagine there would be 100s of ex pat community groups of all sorts. There are a few "Stage Coach" groups for kids around this area (Malaga, Torremolinos, Fuengirola etc) - these are drama, singing, dancing groups. So I would think there are adult groups too. 

The Costa del sol is a big place with several large towns along the coast and inland and they all have a heavy population of Brits, who I'm sure will have organised all manner of groups and clubs !!! 

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The local magazine, newspapers are full of expat groups, Try Sentinella, Sur in English etc 

Salon Varities in Fuengirola has good quality performances on a regular basis. 

Málaga, Marbella and Alhaurín de la Torre football clubs all fight for the expat "vote"


----------



## kloegman (Dec 4, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> The local magazine, newspapers are full of expat groups, Try Sentinella, Sur in English etc
> 
> Salon Varities in Fuengirola has good quality performances on a regular basis.
> 
> Málaga, Marbella and Alhaurín de la Torre football clubs all fight for the expat "vote"


Many thanks Steve !!

Paul


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There is a group Nerja - NERJA PLAYERS

They meet 2nd and 4th Thursday each month at Nerja Bridge Club, 
Avda Castilla Perez 1 (blue door next to cafeteria Royal) 
95 252 41 76

There is another group in Fuengirola as mentioned above and they have their own website (google it)

Hope that helps


----------

